
Font Awesome 4.6 released – accessibility improvements and 23 new icons - fortawesome
https://articles.fortawesome.com/font-awesome-4-6-released-d7213342698a
======
emdd
This is great. There is a slowly growing emphasis on accessibility in the web,
and tools like this make it just a little bit easier!

Tangentially, anyone with good resources for WCAG (and probably ADA, in the
near future) compliance, I would love any help.

